# Commercial waste ??



## piparoo1 (Feb 16, 2015)

Hello, can anyone give me advice as to how I should be getting rid of my waste from a mobile coffee van. I'm using biodegradable cups. My local trade tip wants £28 a drop!!


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Bury them in your garden!

Just kidding, bury them in next doors garden!


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

Why not just take them to a local recycling station and put them in the paper bank?


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Can't see a problem, take them in your car to the local paper bank (supermarket car parks sometimes have them). For the plant based stuff (tea/coffee grounds) why not compost it?


----------



## piparoo1 (Feb 16, 2015)

I have thought of those options ! Just wanted to make sure it was acceptable! The council have said no trade waste even recycling at my local depot so a long as I'm not branding my cups it should be ok !


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

piparoo1 said:


> I have thought of those options ! Just wanted to make sure it was acceptable! The council have said no trade waste even recycling at my local depot so a long as I'm not branding my cups it should be ok !


Just tell them you had a party and having a clear out lol


----------



## mremanxx (Dec 30, 2014)

If you contact your local council waste disposal, not the recycling site itself and explain that you have compostable waste they should guide you, this should be free as Councils are not charged for this normally.

Where are you based?


----------

